# W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's



## vdub-svt (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Everyone!
Love this site, I'm just a reader usually. I appreciate this site so much for all the information I have received. My '06 Touareg has turned out to be one of the best vehicles I have ever owned. Last spring I had some ideas for exterior mods and I just want to show off a few pics of how it turned out. 
-Marty D
http://i235.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
http://i235.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg
http://i235.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg


_Modified by vdub-svt at 12:42 PM 11-2-2007_


----------



## rcjc74 (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (vdub-svt)*

I just want to say really nice. Do you have air suspension? If not, do you plan to get the coilovers? I had the springs first, love the ride but was un happy with the look. I got the KW coils love it it alot, its about 3finger away for the flares and ride like stock with the 17" great with the 20" ( My wife drives her truck everday in NJ (pot hole city) with the 20"


----------



## vdub-svt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (rcjc74)*

Thanks! We have the steal & will be putting coilovers, chip, & exhaust on the list for next year( OH LOOK IT'S ALMOST NEXT YEAR).I drive with my fingers crossed with 22's & Michigan roads! I see you have a passat, just got rid of the jetta and picked up a 07 passat 2.0 lux(My wife loves it). Thanks again!!


----------



## LowVW96 (Jul 21, 2005)

You def have to lower that Treg. Looks hot with the kit and rims.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (LowVW96)*

Luv everything 'cept the Cupra R badge. Pls delete and replace with this new design genuine VW *.:R* part, the color of which should nicely match ur awsum t-reg.








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks awesome! I'm generally not a fan of huge wheels, but with the flares and body kit it really looks sweet! (And I even like the color, but I may be a bit partial!)
Only thing different I would do is keep the VW badge in the rear, but that's trivial. It looks great!
Nice job!
Matt


_Modified by VegasMatt at 11:53 AM 11-2-2007_


----------



## rlkeen (May 15, 2006)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (vdub-svt)*

I would like to add my kuddos. Very nice! best color they made. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub-svt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (rlkeen)*

Thanks guys, I'll have to consider the new R badge( would look great with the R50 pedals that I have to find) D.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (vdub-svt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-svt* »_Thanks guys, I'll have to consider the new R badge( would look great with the R50 pedals that I have to find) D.

I've seen that Cupra R badge on a lot of r i c e r s in Miami.


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (vdub-svt)*

Looks really nice!!! Where can I find those exhaust tips??


----------



## naumovs (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (vdub-svt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-svt* »_Hi Everyone!
Love this site, I'm just a reader usually. I appreciate this site so much for all the information I have received. My '06 Touareg has turned out to be one of the best vehicles I have ever owned. Last spring I had some ideas for exterior mods and I just want to show off a few pics of how it turned out. 
-Marty D
http://i235.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
http://i235.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg
http://i235.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg

_Modified by vdub-svt at 12:42 PM 11-2-2007_

Can I ask where you bought the CARACTERE parts, are they easy to install? Also, can the fender flares be used without the front and rear bumper pieces? Can they be left unpainted black and will they match the rest of the black plastic lower body of the Treg?


----------



## vdub-svt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (naumovs)*

I ended up with the best price for the tips from my local dealer. You can find them on EBAY also!
W12 Tips:VW part # 7L0-071-910 
Talk to Mark at AMI Motorsports for the best price on CARACTERE! I put everthing on and it all fit nice. I think you need the front & rear individual bumpers for the flairs to work. Plus these pieces are smooth ( ready for paint) and would not match the textured black lower plastic


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (vdub-svt)*

Looks great Marty!
We've got that R badge if you want one...


----------



## amv (Apr 21, 2006)

Great setup!








I can't understand why you left the chrome ring under the grille if you removed the chrome grille?


----------



## vdub-svt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (OEMpl.us)*

Thanks for all your help Rich!!
I'll be getting rid of the chome in front soon. Just need to find the time as I started working on the 70' MACH 1.


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (vdub-svt)*

Hey Marty!
Awesome job! Wheels look hot, body kit looks hot except for that unsightly gap.

I wanted coilovers too but someone was in the process of creating an aftermarket kit for the Treg with steel suspension that will cost $3k.
About the same as KW coils. Link to manufacturer:http://www.hps-airride.com/ 
email [email protected]
We should try to go for a group buy for coils or air suspension.
You can also do a Bilstein shocks and HR Springs combo to get it lowered for $1300. But I heard the ride is harsh and I won't sacrifice ride comfort for looks. Here is a pic of what it looks like from another Treg owner











_Modified by TwisTTer at 4:27 PM 11-3-2007_


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

hey, no fair. thats my truck
as for the bilsteins, they are damn worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (german performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german performance* »_hey, no fair. thats my truck
as for the bilsteins, they are damn worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL!
How is that not fair? I displaying your ride.
I like the height but you said yourself unless you have a fat romp it's not recommended.
The ride on stock is too nice to sacrifice. I want rolling luxurious ride. 
I have my TT to whip around curves and keep up with EVo's.
You are happy with your setup but it's not what I'm looking.
I posted your car to give the guy options to use the same thing you did in case he wanted a stiffer and sportier ride.


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (TwisTTer)*

purely sarcasm,,,,,, I love the sporty ride of the Bilsteins, they are very predictable and aggressive. I wouldnt change them for the world!
its been a shi**y week,, my Touareg has been at the dealer for 2 weeks.... bad p/s pump, and climatronic. I did get it back... with 57 fault codes








seeing the photo pop up practically brought a tear to my glass' eye.


_Modified by german performance at 10:23 PM 11-3-2007_


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (TwisTTer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TwisTTer* »_I wanted coilovers too but someone was in the process of creating an aftermarket kit for the Treg with steel suspension that will cost $3k.
About the same as KW coils. Link to manufacturer:http://www.hps-airride.com/ 
email [email protected]
We should try to go for a group buy for coils or air suspension._Modified by TwisTTer at 4:27 PM 11-3-2007_

good idea. From my talks with Joel, a group buy might be the only way this kit will be produced.


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (german performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german performance* »_purely sarcasm,,,,,, I love the sporty ride of the Bilsteins, they are very predictable and aggressive. I wouldnt change them for the world!
its been a shi**y week,, my Touareg has been at the dealer for 2 weeks.... bad p/s pump, and climatronic. I did get it back... with 57 fault codes








seeing the photo pop up practically brought a tear to my glass' eye.


I bet and you prolly have a pos rental to boot with that order.
G/l with the issues you're having.


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

rental, what rental??? the great company "WESTERN GENERAL" only covers rentals for the amount of "book" time the vehicle is down. I rented a C class for 85$ a day with walk away insurance = 765.00 non reimbursed rental car fees!!!


----------



## sean7840 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (vdub-svt)*

is the color the stock shadow blue? or is it aftermarket paint?


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (vdub-svt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-svt* »_Hi Everyone!
Love this site, I'm just a reader usually. I appreciate this site so much for all the information I have received. My '06 Touareg has turned out to be one of the best vehicles I have ever owned. Last spring I had some ideas for exterior mods and I just want to show off a few pics of how it turned out. 
-Marty D
http://i235.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
http://i235.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg
http://i235.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg



This is EXACTLY what I'm planning to do (combine VW Individual front and rear with Caractere valences)! Good to know that everything 'fits'!


----------



## vdub-svt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (sean7840)*

The color is Shadow Blue.








I love what you've done with that T-reg, Bruno!! The seats top the list! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (vdub-svt)*

Thanks Marty! They do look good indeed but were a pain in the XXX to get them








I'm now looking into the outer mods you did, but combined with an 'upgrade' to the facelifted head lights. This will take some in depth analysis / investigations though, so it may take a while before I get there.
Greetz,
Bruno


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (Bruno_Laurent)*

Bruno, let me know if I can help with the headlight update. I have been doing some research here on what is required to "facelift" the Touareg and am happy to share what I've learned...


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

i am interested in the facelift lights...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re:*

Without doing any research, I would guess that changing a 2004-2007 Touareg to the 2008 T2 lights would cost at least $2500 using OEM parts. Even more if you didn't have xenons in the first place.


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Bruno, let me know if I can help with the headlight update. I have been doing some research here on what is required to "facelift" the Touareg and am happy to share what I've learned...

Thanks Rich, that would be great!
I know for starters that I will need the new head lights, which don't come cheap (+/- 1000 US$/€ per usnit => the estimated price of +/-2.500 US$ from Spockcat will be very close if you include eventual installation accessories and control units).
I would like to know which additional parts I require, as e.g.:
- control unit(s) (as those new head lights 'follow' the stearing I would assume they use a new/different control unit...). Can these be connected to the rest of my '04 CAN bus?
- installation brackets or other small stuff
- other???
I currently have the bi-Xeon head lights.
I do prefer to stick with my 'old' grill/front as I don't like the new facelifted chrome grill, so I don't need any part numbers for replacement body parts.
Any help will be highly appreciated!






















Greetz,
Bruno


_Modified by Bruno_Laurent at 1:58 AM 11-7-2007_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (Bruno_Laurent)*

Bruno,
You forgot the lights are a different shape, thus the bumper cover (and I think the fenders and lower valance) is also different. So you will need to change to the new nose. This is probably over $4000. 
If you only want the curve lights, I would suggest going to the 2007 style. Those should fit the 2004-2006 models. I don't know about function though. I thought TREGinginCO was going to look into this with his contacts at VWOA. 


































_Modified by spockcat at 10:43 AM 11-7-2007_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Bruno,
You forgot the lights are a different shape, thus the bumper cover (and I think the fenders and lower valance) is also different. So you will need to change to the new nose. This is probably over $4000. 

Correct, you'll need to change everything from the windshield forward, plus the headlight controllers and CAN-BUS interface. The hood is the same, but everything else changes. I have a more complete list here, but the cost will likely be as Jim suggests...


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Bruno,
You forgot the lights are a different shape, thus the bumper cover (and I think the fenders and lower valance) is also different. So you will need to change to the new nose. This is probably over $4000. 
If you only want the curve lights, I would suggest going to the 2007 style. Those should fit the 2004-2006 models. I don't know about function though. I thought TREGinginCO was going to look into this with his contacts at VWOA. 


Hi Spockcat, what do you mean with "2007 style"??? Has there been a model with the old nose and the new curved head lights?


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_
Correct, you'll need to change everything from the windshield forward, plus the headlight controllers and CAN-BUS interface. The hood is the same, but everything else changes. I have a more complete list here, but the cost will likely be as Jim suggests...

Rich, OK that's not what I really want to do, but if you can send me the complete list that would be a great!


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (Bruno_Laurent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bruno_Laurent* »_
Hi Spockcat, what do you mean with "2007 style"??? Has there been a model with the old nose and the new curved head lights?









These are the 2007 headlamps which turn in the direction of the steering. They are different from the 2004-2006 models and are blacked out like some of the S model Audi's.


















_Modified by V10 at 1:16 AM 11-8-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (V10)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (Bruno_Laurent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bruno_Laurent* »_
Hi Spockcat, what do you mean with "2007 style"??? Has there been a model with the old nose and the new curved head lights?









See V10's post above. In Europe, these were probably introduced in late 2005 or in 2006. We only got them on 2007 models. They are lights that turn with the steering wheel, just like the facelift model.


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_
These are the 2007 headlamps which turn in the direction of the steering. They are different from the 2004-2006 models and are blacked out like some of the S model Audi's.


OK, I see what you mean and I do know these type of head lights. Indeed we had them already in 2006 (maybe 2005). Unfortunately (or actually fortunately for me) I prefer the 'old' head lights with 3 bulbs inside to these.








Greetz,
Bruno


----------



## AMI-Motorsports (Jun 12, 2002)

Truck looks awesome Marty!


----------



## v8touareg (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re:*

Hey marty, first off great set up could not have imagined a better look on a treg. Secondly i noticed you are from michigan. A little bit ago i had a little drive with another touareg from ann arbor towards detroit on 94. and he had the same color and rim combo as you. and i was wondering if it was you, i was in a silver v8.


----------



## vdub-svt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Re: (v8touareg)*

That was fun! We should open them up again some time.


----------



## v8touareg (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (vdub-svt)*

def let me know where and when http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goodkup27 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi can anyone post the link for get the w12 body kits and how much would it be.
Thank you


----------



## tews0801touareg (Dec 1, 2007)

Great job Marty, I realy like what you did to your Touareg. I just picked up White 08 V6 yesterday, I'm looking for some ideas for full body kits and love to get the same wheels in 20's. Also anyone knows where I could get a trim kit for the dash, I couldn't afford the extra so I'm going cheap..lol


----------



## BayerischeDubber (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: W12,ABT, & CARACTERE parts with 22's (vdub-svt)*

Ok out of my league here. I'm about the smaller dubs but your touareg is hella sweet looking. My wife wants a suv so I'm looking at the touareg as a possibility.

--cheers--


----------

